# Are my cockatiels eyes okay?



## Fuzalert (Jul 6, 2012)

What do you guys think? I was comparing the eyes of my cockatiel of one year to a newly adopted one, and I saw a vast different. The new ones eyes are... well completely oval, and I guess full of life. This guy... not so much? Is it normal and just genetics?

I've attached two pictures...


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

One thing is genetics, like the different shapes of eyes on different humans. The other thing is, squinting is the first sign of illness, also being very fluffy. How long has it been since he/she has been to the vet?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if the second photo is the bird you are worried about, i do see some redness to the eye. you can try some sterile saline drops, but if those dont help you will need to seek vet help. try saline drops from the pharmacy, the ones used for contacts.


----------



## Fuzalert (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not really the eye I'm worried about, but rather the part that surrounds it. The.. outter eye-lid? 

His eyes aren't really red, and I haven't taken him for a couple of months. I just noticed that my other bird doesn't really have the outer eye lid.


----------



## Fuzalert (Jul 6, 2012)

Also, the pictures are of the same bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well the second photo, the corner of the eye in the front looks red and irritated.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree, i would take him to a vet. I don't trust home remedies as much but whatever works for you counts!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive used saline for minor eye irritation myself. it works if its merely an irritation. for infections though you need antibiotic eyedrops from the vet.











day one









Day 2









you can see the improvement. by day 3 it was healed. saline solution was the advice i was given. and it works. he scratched his eye.

and all thats left is a bit of scarring to his eyelid from where he scratched himself


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Bless him,he is so cute.Yes,you can see this was caused by some action-scratching.Glad its been sorted out and he looks fine.On the first picture,though,theres inflammation without any signs of any physical or animal action.It looks like the outer lid is inflamed,and that should be seen by a proper avian vet,because it will need antibiotic drops to heal.All the best X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You may also consider the possibility of this being hound dog eye, especially being a lutino.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ in which the saline drops will help if it needs some moisture


----------

